# My ORT experience



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

I've been running a manual set up on my GTI for almost a year now and I really wanted to upgrade to Accuair's SwitchSpeed. I have ordered parts from SCSS and BagRiders and have had great experiences with both. Then I saw ORT was offering a free Accuair pressure sensor with SwitchSpeeds so I jumped on the opportunity. I had read some mixed reviews about ORT in the past and even mentioned those concerns to Andrew at the beginning and he assured me things had changed. I placed my order and thus it began:

I ordered on a Monday morning. I ordered the SwitchSpeed plus some misc fittings, water traps and a Dakota digital gauge. By Friday morning, I had the latter of the order! Monday showed up and my Accuair parts were also waiting on my doorstep! Over the weekend, I decided that I could use a stinger relay, another water trap and a few other bits. I texted Andrew and a paypal visit later, I had the rest of the parts on their way! I wanted to install on Saturday and Andrew made sure that the rest of my parts were at my house by Thursday! 

All in all, this was one of my best customer service experiences of all time. PM after PM was answered promptly and texts were met with friendly support, even with a 3 hour time difference. I can't speak for anyone else, especially those that have had negative experiences in the past, but for me, ORT has turned a new leaf and is exceeding expectations! 

Forgot to take pictures of the install yesterday, but here's the car it went on!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Car is sick and I want to back up what he has said. Andrew at ORT has made EVERYTHING so easy and pleasant to order. He has helped answer numerous (stupid) questions of mine and I feel gone above and beyond with his customer service. I would highly recommend ORT to anyone looking for air.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

i just delt with andrew my self gave me a HELL of a deal and even stayed late so i could drive down and pick it up off him personally. you cant beat the customer service from this guy. ill refer everyone i know to open road tuning.:thumbup:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Ort customer service is truly amazing and Andrew is a great guy


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Andrew is the man:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:thumbup: for ORT


----------



## sqwattedub (Mar 14, 2009)

I will vouch for this thread....with my recent (first) experience with Andrew at ORT he got me where i needed to be with my air management :thumbup: it couldnt been any easier placing my order. Keep up the good work Andrew. Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you, Matt, for making this thread! 

And thank you to everyone who has chimed in and given their feedback, I really appreciate it. We've turned over a new leaf and are working very hard to provide our customers with unmatched service and support. :beer:


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

Ordered a full kit from Andrew last week, and the service was great! I dont think i was a good customer since i changed my mind right after i ordered and gave Andrew and the guys at ORT some extra work but i still got great service. 

Andrew: if you read this, i have tried to get a hold of you the last couple of days. I was wondering if you had the tracking numbers for the packages that you sent? 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jon, thanks for the good words!

Received your emails/pm's but we're closed Sat-Sun :beer:

You should have an email in a few minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

ORT had everything to me super fast also and was really helpful. I just wish bagyard had service as good as Andrews.


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Jon, thanks for the good words!
> 
> Received your emails/pm's but we're closed Sat-Sun :beer:
> 
> You should have an email in a few minutes! :thumbup:


and emails recieved! Excellent service Andrew! If you need air just go to Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Dylan and Jon! :beer:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, excellent service even to Italy! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Piso said:


> Yes, excellent service even to Italy! :thumbup:


Thank you Giorgio! :beer:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

ripNdip said:


> ORT had everything to me super fast also and was really helpful. I just wish bagyard had service as good as Andrews.


This. I hate the wait for BY. I guess that's the name of the game though.


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

also have dealt with andrew and ort over the last couple months and every transaction was very smooth


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

I decided to go with Andrew at ORT for the sole reason he answered everyone of my emails in no time. Every other company I contacted took days to get back to me. Andrew was great ordered my setup and it went out the same day! I couldn't be happier, I would recommend everyone to deal with ORT. I know they have a lifelong customer out of me.

Keep it up Andrew!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

good work Andrew!

:laugh:


----------



## audifanatic (Feb 7, 2006)

paulpooted said:


> I decided to go with Andrew at ORT for the sole reason he answered everyone of my emails in no time. Every other company I contacted took days to get back to me. Andrew was great ordered my setup and it went out the same day! I couldn't be happier, I would recommend everyone to deal with ORT. I know they have a lifelong customer out of me.
> 
> Keep it up Andrew!


I agree, Andrew and ORT wil definivitly be my life long air ride supplier  Looking forward to make more Norwegians go for your kits Andrew :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sobayb6 said:


> also have dealt with andrew and ort over the last couple months and every transaction was very smooth


Thank you sir, much appreciated :beer:



paulpooted said:


> I decided to go with Andrew at ORT for the sole reason he answered everyone of my emails in no time. Every other company I contacted took days to get back to me. Andrew was great ordered my setup and it went out the same day! I couldn't be happier, I would recommend everyone to deal with ORT. I know they have a lifelong customer out of me.
> 
> Keep it up Andrew!


Thanks Paul! :thumbup::beer:



Chaoz said:


> Thanks Andrew


Thanks Zane, car is looking good man! :beer:



[email protected] said:


> good work Andrew!
> 
> :laugh:


Thanks Kevin :beer:



audifanatic said:


> I agree, Andrew and ORT wil definivitly be my life long air ride supplier  Looking forward to make more Norwegians go for your kits Andrew :wave:


Thanks Henrik! Shot you back an email just now :beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> All in all, this was one of my best customer service experiences of all time.





luke wl. said:


> I would highly recommend ORT to anyone looking for air.





Chaoz said:


> you cant beat the customer service from this guy. ill refer everyone i know to open road tuning.:thumbup:





BigMeecH said:


> Ort customer service is truly amazing and Andrew is a great guy





paulpooted said:


> I know they have a lifelong customer out of me.





audifanatic said:


> I agree, Andrew and ORT wil definivitly be my life long air ride supplier


x1000. The guys at ORT by far have the best customer service around. This is why I wouldn't think about getting anything air related anywhere else. They all go above and beyond, even for the smallest things. The first time I spoke to Andrew, we had a long talk about some of the negative remarks being put out about ORT, some rightfully so, others not so much but every transaction I've made has been a pleasure. It's so nice to see a company get the positive comments it's so well deserved. We all know 10x as many people will speak poorly about a company to every 1 that would compliment them publicly so to see this kind of response is commending! Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

20rabbit08 said:


> We all know 10x as many people will speak poorly about a company to every 1 that would compliment them publicly so to see this kind of response is commending!


this is oh so true. 

Andrew sold me with how transparent he was about ORTs past and how he didn't shy away from admitting fault. It takes a special person to eat humble pie in front of complete strangers. :thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you, Matt, for making this thread!
> 
> And thank you to everyone who has chimed in and given their feedback, I really appreciate it. We've turned over a new leaf and are working very hard to provide our customers with unmatched service and support. :beer:


Incredibly happy to hear this. :beer::beer:

A good friend of mine swore against ORT, but I've read some reviews and have listened to others and I'm extremely glad that ORT has turned a new leaf as Andrew put it. :thumbup:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

I gotta say my ORT experience has been nothing but the absolute best, I couldn't ask for more from them bc there's virtually northing they could do to make my experience any better then it was, wen I had questions andrew was the first person to pm me and say he can answer any questions that I have for air and he will be more then happy to do it. I mean besides beating any other prices out there, andrew went out of his way to meet me xmas eve so I could purchase my air ride setup. Even after I bought it he's been nothing but very helpful with me, hell I've texted him at like 11pm at night and he's rite there with an answer to a question I have about something or an install question, he's even helped me out a TON recently with my upgrade from v2 to elevel but that's something between him and I, but I assure u that no other company would of done that with all of that said, I can garentee anyone who buys from ort will be more then over the top happy with they're experience. I will with no doubt in my mind buy from them again for anything air I need, also once I have some more $ ill be buying another air ride kit from ort for my fiances mkv gli bc I'm that pleased with they're competitive prices and customer service overall




Disclaimer:
I'm no way affiliated with ort besides being a customer and I was no way rewarded for this response...this was all from the :heart::heart::heart::heart:

Huge :thumbup::thumbup: to ORT from me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

20rabbit08 said:


> x1000. The guys at ORT by far have the best customer service around. This is why I wouldn't think about getting anything air related anywhere else. They all go above and beyond, even for the smallest things. The first time I spoke to Andrew, we had a long talk about some of the negative remarks being put out about ORT, some rightfully so, others not so much but every transaction I've made has been a pleasure. It's so nice to see a company get the positive comments it's so well deserved. We all know 10x as many people will speak poorly about a company to every 1 that would compliment them publicly so to see this kind of response is commending! Keep up the good work :beer:


Thanks for the good words and your continued support, Dan! Truly appreciate it :thumbup::beer:



gtimakesmebroke said:


> this is oh so true.
> 
> Andrew sold me with how transparent he was about ORTs past and how he didn't shy away from admitting fault. It takes a special person to eat humble pie in front of complete strangers. :thumbup:


Thanks again, Matt :beer:

We had a flawed and rough past, but that never kept us down. When things go poorly, thats when learning takes place. We've learned from our mistakes and our past, that's all we can really do. We're consistently trying to improve the way in which we do business. :thumbup::beer:



Miotke said:


> Incredibly happy to hear this. :beer::beer:
> 
> A good friend of mine swore against ORT, but I've read some reviews and have listened to others and I'm extremely glad that ORT has turned a new leaf as Andrew put it. :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words dude :beer:



bsA41.8T said:


> I gotta say my ORT experience has been nothing but the absolute best, I couldn't ask for more from them bc there's virtually northing they could do to make my experience any better then it was, wen I had questions andrew was the first person to pm me and say he can answer any questions that I have for air and he will be more then happy to do it. I mean besides beating any other prices out there, andrew went out of his way to meet me xmas eve so I could purchase my air ride setup. Even after I bought it he's been nothing but very helpful with me, hell I've texted him at like 11pm at night and he's rite there with an answer to a question I have about something or an install question, he's even helped me out a TON recently with my upgrade from v2 to elevel but that's something between him and I, but I assure u that no other company would of done that with all of that said, I can garentee anyone who buys from ort will be more then over the top happy with they're experience. I will with no doubt in my mind buy from them again for anything air I need, also once I have some more $ ill be buying another air ride kit from ort for my fiances mkv gli bc I'm that pleased with they're competitive prices and customer service overall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the :heart: and continued support, Barry. It was great working with you through the various stages of your suspension setup and the latest transition. It's also really awesome to have local support.

Hopefully we can get started on the next project soon


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

Big ups to ORT
also happy customer!
Thanks Andrew :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Dude's alright, I guess

[IMG]http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/adamdonna/IMG_2239.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Pedro! :beer:

Damn Adam, is that thing finished yet? :laugh:


----------

